# 1999 cadillac catera radio



## crissco (Aug 12, 2008)

my radio does not turn on while the car is being driven, but it does play when the car is off. whats wrong?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check all fuses on the fuse panel also there should be one under the hood. Want to know whats wrong pay me!


----------

